# Pink on Black shirt Transfer



## woodmanmike (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a transfer with pink in them and I am putting them on black shirts and the ink turns purple. I think the black is showing thur the transfer. I have tried hot peel and cold peel and the same thing. Anybody know what can be done?


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Mike, are you using transfers for light fabrics? sounds like it. The way around it would be to use opaque transfers ( dark fabrics ). which have a very heavy feel. Option two is to have custom opaque plastisol transfers made, which could be applied to any color shirt. Or have them screen printed. You could also use a vinyl cutter that contour cuts, that way you could contour cut opaque inkjet transfers or press vinyl onto any color shirt. Mike


----------



## woodmanmike (Jul 3, 2008)

I did get these from a custom transfer company and they were a hot split and I reordered them in a cold peel to see if it will cover the black. I dont like the heavy feel of the cold peel but i hpoe it will work.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

woodmanmike said:


> I did get these from a custom transfer company and they were a hot split and I reordered them in a cold peel to see if it will cover the black. I dont like the heavy feel of the cold peel but i hpoe it will work.


If you order plastisol transfers , make sure that you tell them what exactly you are printing on. They will suggest what kind of transfer to use.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes make sure to tell the transfer company that you are using pink for black shirts. The high coverage pink we use looks purple when it is still hot then turns pink. It is weird but it is the only pink I have found that is the popular bright pink that stays bright pink on black.


----------

